# Mac Trading Platforms



## Triple Crown (1 July 2010)

Do any brokers in Australia used a trading platform that is Mac compatible?


----------



## captain black (1 July 2010)

Triple Crown said:


> Do any brokers in Australia used a trading platform that is Mac compatible?




Interactive Brokers TWS has a standalone Mac version. I use the Linux version so can't comment on it's functionality (but haven't had any issues with the Linux version).

http://individuals.interactivebrokers.com/en/control/systemstandalone.php?os=mac&ib_entity=llc


----------

